# AW Chrome General lee



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy: Just got back from my nghtly cruise of ebay and i saw ' Power Hobbies" has a Chrome Orange General Lee for sale . I must admit it's a pretty darn nice lookin car by golly.Auction Number 300679733448
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I didn't know they exsisted. That's one nice looking car. Here's a link.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30067973344...RRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
hojoe


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's the set in chrome.

-Paul


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

They actually look better than those pictures in person.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

yes they do . I have the set.fcb lendell:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> I have the set.


That doesn't surprise me a bit... RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

fordcowboy said:


> yes they do . I have the set.fcb lendell:thumbsup:


But... there are no fords in the set??


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Why would you said that hilltop. lol I like the crome cars. fcb


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> Why would you said that hilltop. lol I like the crome cars. fcb


No, no, no....That was a compliment!!! I've seen your museum, you've got everything else...That's why it didnn't surprise me... RM


----------

